# Yay my Oakley's are here.



## bnz506 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just wanted to show off.

I havent had a pair of Oakley's since the "eye jacket" of the 90s.


----------



## ariadne76 (Mar 12, 2007)

Let's see 'em on!!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 13, 2007)

Erm :scratch: ... Oakleys?
Does the world know what they are and in how far they are special?
For I don't... but I can see what they are in your pics, of course. 
(You should not let your pics run together but give them a line of space inbetween). I like the third quite a bit, only is it too dark. But these are mere "snapshots" you say by putting them into this very forum, so be it. But the arrangement in that third photo is so nice that I would wish for a brighter one. 

And yes: I now expect to see another of your self-portraits with these ON!


----------



## redls1bird (Mar 13, 2007)

nice laptop, i bought my fiance the same one.


----------



## bnz506 (Mar 13, 2007)

The Dell 700m?

Its okay, I bought it because I got fed up with trying to order an IBM while I was in Iraq (they kept emailing me to confirm my order but I didnt have access to the internet in consecutive days so my order kept getting canceled).


----------



## Darksyde (Mar 14, 2007)

Since I was young I have never understood the fascination with Oakley's. They are insanly overpriced.


----------



## bnz506 (Mar 14, 2007)

Their appeal to me back then was because "everyone else wanted one" and they in my opinion have the best customer service of any sunglasses company. 

Friends of mine used to send in their Oakley's to have them replaced once a year, but I dont think they do that anymore they probably changed their warranty some.

--edit

Now I buy from them because Im a loyal person and dont change companies unless they give me a reason to.


----------



## neea (Mar 15, 2007)

bnz506 said:


> Their appeal to me back then was because "everyone else wanted one" and they in my opinion have the best customer service of any sunglasses company.



wow. i had no idea that sunglasses companies could have customer service. i buy mine in gas stations or sports stores when i've "temporarily miss placed" my regular pair. when they break. i buy new ones *shrug*


----------



## snappin (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm also an oakleys user. For me its not the stigma or brandname (although I do have to admit I've always liked their styling) its the lens quality.

Here's an appropriate analogy... Its sort of like buying quality (camera) lenses. You get what you pay for.  After buying my first pair of oakleys because they were cool, I have never been able to wear cheepo sunglasses because I can readily notice the difference in protection.  For example I can comfortably drive my car no matter where the sun is without a visor.

Just converstaions sake, I now own the "half jackets".  They look almost identical minus the plastic on the bottom. Thats simply because I like the system of replaceable/interchangeable lenses. Its nice to be able to throw clear ones on for night riding!


----------



## rmh159 (Mar 15, 2007)

I just got a pair last nite too.  One of the wire pair, not sure exactly which ones but they look cool.  I agree with the quality thing too... mine are polarized and I love them.

My wife couldn't believe the price either but chalked it up to "Well I guess you don't understand why I spend so much on purses so we'll call it even."

I'll have to try to use that one on her when I drop the "I want to get an 80 - 200 f2.8 that's about 800 balloons." bomb in the next few months.


----------



## bnz506 (Mar 15, 2007)

I wanted a polarized pair but they didnt have the polarized fire iridium option for the minute so i stuck with the "cheaper" non polarized. Mine were only 100 bucks (+60 fire iridium lens), I dont think its that expensive its the same price the old eye jackets were back in the day. Oh I also getting some free stuff sent to me from Oakley because I was the first customer to order off their new online site, they changed it in the middle of the night while I was exploring their site cool.

snappin I agree about the quality thing I forgot to mention that. I thought about getting the half jacket but decided it just wasnt my look. I was also interested in buying both the regular half jacket and the "asian fit" half jacket (since im asian) to find out what the difference was and return the one that didnt fit as nice. Im still curious I think next month when I buy a pearl colored minute Im going to buy both half jackets to try'em out.


----------



## snappin (Mar 21, 2007)

If they carry the "asian" version in stores you could always find a sunglass hut to just go and try them on.  Thats how I finally decided on mine. Too much guesswork otherwise.


----------



## bnz506 (Mar 21, 2007)

I can do that too (there is a sunglass hut at South street seaport).

The free stuff from Oakley finally got here.

DOPP Kit 2.0 (worth 48.00)
Icon Beanie 2.0 (worth 18.00)
Sticker Metal Icon (worth 15.00) JESUS 15 dollars for a sticker??!?!
Small Soft Vault (worth 20.00)
Lens Cleaning Kit (worth 15.00)





DOPP Kit 2.0 (Open):




Closed





Icon Beanie 2.0:





Small Soft Vault:





Sticker Metal Icon:





Lens Cleaning Kit:


----------

